# The Dreaded Warning Label on the Seat Tube



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I love Cannondale so much. Part of that has to do with my first Cannondale road bike in 1986. But I can't stop thinking about that darn warning label that is under the clear coat. When I took ownership of my new Giant, I breathed a sigh of relief at the joy of seeing no warning label! At last, freedom from big brother. What do you think?

Even Basso's bike had the Warning...


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

lawyer BS. My first 2 cannondales (88 crit and 1991 3.0) didn't have the label. my 09 
caad9 does. looks stupid.

whats next? when Lockheed martin delivers a new F-22 or F-35 (in a few years) to the Air Forces will it have a warning label on the canopy for the pilot? 

"Warning, using this aircraft for its designed purpose of air to air and air to ground combat may pose a hazard to the pilot/operator. Please enjoy our product at your own risk. Lockheed assumes no responsibility for any injury or death which may result from employing this aircraft"


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Dont really care all that much
I'm sure If I did I could find a sticker I liked better to cover it with


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish i could get mine off...but looks like it is under the clear coat. Not worth messing that up for a sticker. Every has to CYA these days


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I never read what the sticker says, I cant now, dont have my bike atm. But Im sure its on there for liablility against the average American trying to sue them for bullshit. So we can maybe blame ourselves for it? If it has to do with injury I suppose.


----------



## murjose (May 31, 2009)

Dont worry, in 2011 the frames wont be made in USA any more so maybe the warning will disappear as well.


----------



## LilGasPasser (Apr 28, 2008)

Who answered the poll that they know how to remove the lawyer sticker? Fess up, and share your secret!


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

You cant remove it cleanly its under the clearcoat


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

LilGasPasser said:


> Who answered the poll that they know how to remove the lawyer sticker? Fess up, and share your secret!


I'd wager it involves sanding away some top coat...


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Put a different sticker over it!

Or take out a razor blade & cut through the clear coat, scrape off the sticker, & maybe cut some of the carbon fibers! 

Sheesh, its a sticker, just ride the darn bike harder & you won't think about a stupid warning sticker.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

paint it black problem solve.


----------



## murjose (May 31, 2009)

I always re-read the warning prior to riding just to refresh myself on everything. They should put helpful little tips like that all over the bike.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

murjose said:


> I always re-read the warning prior to riding just to refresh myself on everything. They should put helpful little tips like that all over the bike.



LOL


----------



## racermech (Jan 15, 2009)

Our team got custom stickers made with the sponsor logo that covers the warning sticker. We got a few extra and hand them out to friends, also does not hurt to get the sponsor out there a bit more.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

take a sharpie to it


----------

